# Abbey Satchel by Zac Posen- Love or hate?



## jdepp_84 (Aug 2, 2007)

Price: $1,500.00

I think its way to simple for the price. It looks more of a bag that you would find at Target, know what I mean? Like If I saw someone with this I would assume it was from Target. They make super cute bags by the way.


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 2, 2007)

that is cute but stillto much big for me


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 2, 2007)

It's not ugly or anything but damn . . . considering my faniancial woes lately, that price tag makes me want to vomit. lmao!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't like it.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Aug 3, 2007)

It's cute but not worth $1,500


----------



## mayyami (Aug 4, 2007)

I actually like it. It's simple, does what it's spose to do, looks roomy....


----------



## bCreative (Aug 5, 2007)

Hate It! Especially with that price tag.


----------



## ivette (Aug 6, 2007)

not bad


----------

